# ZSH Shell Slow



## vermaden (Jan 15, 2011)

Hi,

I have a strange problem with ZSH (package for 8.1-RELEASE), when I do not use compinit, then it works/completes very fast, but its as functional as CSH or BASH, when I only 'enable' then ZSH complation mechanism, ZSH becomes VERY slow, example:

ls /bo[TAB] --> ls /boot/ --> ls /boot/lo[TAB] --> ls /boot/loader (this completes INSTANTLY)

All ZSH startup files are *EMPTY* ... (/etc/zshrc / etc/profile ~/.zshrc ~/.zprofile)

Now I load *compinit*:

```
% autoload -U compinit (ends INSTANTLY)
% compinit [color="Gray"](ends after 2.5 second if [FILE]~/.zcompfile[/FILE] exists, about 22 seconds when it does not exist)[/color]
```

After compinit is launched and ~/.zcompfile file created/updated completing ANYTHING is UNUSABLY SLOW, same example now after loading *compinit*:

ls /bo[TAB] --> ls /boot/ --> ls /boot/lo[TAB] --> ls /boot/loader (every complation takes about 2.5 second)

Any hints?


----------

